# Abercrombie hollister applique materials?



## MyShirtShack (May 3, 2011)

Looking for details of applique materials to match the abercrombie hollister look.
Currently we use Stahls and Twill usa for twill fabrics but the felts we get from them are not working the same way as the hollister effect, the felt they use has an almost thicker softer feel to the regular badge felt. We also sourced some Chino twill from the states but this does not fray the way we require(kind of goes all stringy whearas the abercrobie product and most fashion applique I see seems to be more fluffy around the edges)
Its driving me crazy, keep checking out local fabric stores but cant locate the correct product..
We are constantly getting asked to simulate this look using our lasers (permaboss NGL50 and Proel E laser)and although the process is simple enough the material keeps letting us down..


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

This is what i would do to get the ruffle look,

Use what you are using for the frayed look, but do a stitch about a inch or so all the way around inside,, the twill or other fabric,
the stitching gives the fray a place to stop.

throw them in the washing machine,, this is how the worn out look is made,, 

You can take a wire brush and fluff , but it is way easier to just throw in the washing machine.

and dry,

when they come out frayed,, nice and fluffy, now do your layering, of your mediums,, some hide the stitch, some do not,, 


If this material has a adheasive backing, lay flat to dry,, they dry really fast,,


----------

